

The great schools revolution - tokenadult
http://www.economist.com/node/21529014

======
yzhengyu
As a Singaporean who went through the whole system locally and feel a nice
sense of pride when I see all these nice scores, I would like to point out
that the usual flaw of statistics - they only tell the skin-deep side of the
story.

As I see it, the end result of a one side fits all academic approach means
people are going to get left behind just because they could not get the best
out of an instructional model of learning. As a geek who create programs for a
living, frankly, I see this as an extremely criminal waste of human resources.

------
Hyena
Tl;dr: the principal way to realize gains is by focusing on students who
underachieve on current metrics without assuming that increased quantities of
mass methods will work.

Bravo. Education: welcome to how everything else on Earth has been shown to
work. Simple lessons: power laws work, diminishing returns work.

~~~
tokenadult
Boiled down even more, a one-size-fits-all approach fits no one in education.

